# men and dildo's



## #1horsetrainer (Mar 21, 2011)

how do i get my boyfriend to let me include his anus in our sexual experiences? he adamently refuses and says that if we ever get into a fight or split-up that i will tell everyone what he let me do to him which as a result will make people think he is GAY! He is not gay trust me. and i would never kiss and tell about something as sensitive as that. i just fet so frustrated when he says he doesnt like it when he hasnt even tried it. Ive had other relationships where the men finally gave in and let me have my way and believe me they didnt have any regets and as a matter of fact when the time came to part ways i couldnt get them to go. also i feel sad that he is missing out on so much quality pleasure. i throughly enjoy anal sex orgasms and i dont even have a prostate gland, i can only imagine what it must feel like to a man having the woman he loves taking care of him in that way. just wish he knew how much it would turn me on as well. maybe in time he will open his mind up and trust me enough to try it and many other neat things!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

On youtube Nina Hartley's "Tuesdays with Nina" videos include a few short clips (8-9 minutes) on introducing anal play. The short form is, start with your fingertip and some lube gently stroking his anal sphincter. Go in no more than an inch and a half at first. From there you can move up to larger devices like a plug, then an aneros.


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

Most people have a line they won't cross, both men and woman. Don't push too hard on this issue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ya I would be not ok with it. But at the same time my wife does not do anal. She I am happy she will never want to do that to me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

